
Marvin 1.5.5 – Cross-platform image processing framework - leirbagarc
http://marvinproject.sourceforge.net/en/releases/1.5.5.html
======
tyingq
Interesting that they've stuck with sourceforge. I know SF stopped the malware
bundling, and has changed hands a few times. But it doesn't seem to offer
anything unique or compelling vs github, gitlab, etc, either.

Edit: There is a stigma of sorts associated with staying there...many people
interpret it as "this project is dead". The upside of moving might be bigger
than you suspect.

~~~
leirbagarc
We also have the entire project on Github. Take a look:
[https://github.com/gabrielarchanjo/marvinproject](https://github.com/gabrielarchanjo/marvinproject)

~~~
sdegutis
Yeah but why not _move_ to GitHub instead of making it a _copy_?

~~~
leirbagarc
It's something under discussion, but we are too focused on the framework and
project content now!

I'm pretty sure there are advantages in this change and I think it's just a
matter of time.

~~~
whatnotests
What's there to discuss?

Not in a sarcastic manner, but seriously what's SourceForge got that Github
doesn't provide?

Or is it a matter of just making time for that migration?

~~~
sdegutis
And even then, it seems like 20 minutes worth of work. Not a whole lot to it.

~~~
leirbagarc
Guys, I got it!

More importantly, I didn't post the framework release to make this a
discussion "SourceForge vs Github".

What's really matter is the project itself and not where it is hosted!

~~~
mishac
That's pretty much the point though: the fact of it being on sourceforge
distracts from the contents of the project itself and turns every conversation
into a "sourceforge sucks" circle jerk.

At this point, their reputation is so terrible that even if sourceforge was
objectively better, it'd still be a good idea to move away from it.

------
benoits
By cross-platform, do you mean Java-based? Could I use Marvin within a node.js
app?

~~~
leirbagarc
Good you asked. We have MarvinJS on the way. It's a javascript port of the
project. It's going to be released in the next weeks.

Perhaps you can help in the beta test phase.

What kind of image processing operations do you want to perform?

Please, you and anyone else interested in using image processing in
Javascript, send an e-mail to leirbag.arc@gmail.com

